# Anyone here from New York??



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

As you all know I'm deaf and you don't need to CAPITALIZE the replies. .
I'm on the other deaf forum... anyway, this person claimed to be licensed by state of New York. . as I recall from here, there is no state of New York plumbing license, only by county or counties you work in.. please correct me... and if he is licensed, then I would invite him here.. thanks

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Jnohs is an active member from New York.


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

If I recall, Shtrunsdownhill is from NY and I believe he said about it being county or jurisdiction based . Not 100% sure.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Oorgnid said:


> If I recall, Shtrunsdownhill is from NY and I believe he said about it being county or jurisdiction based . Not 100% sure.


I liked that guy, bummer he hasn't been around in awhile.i hope he's okay


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Oorgnid said:


> If I recall, Shtrunsdownhill is from NY and I believe he said about it being county or jurisdiction based . Not 100% sure.


Where the hell is he?????

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## shlomy81 (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm from New York there is no state license it's vary by county or city


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

Yoyoyoyoyoyo. Yah. So no state license. But most local municipalities and cites have adopted a code and issue local licenses. The capital region "Albany" issues a license. On Long Island U need 3 separate certificates of vpcompentantacy to recpricoate through out the island and in total there are approximately a total of 18 separate licenses to be had to work in every single township and or incorporated village. I currently have 10 separate licenses. That covers all of Suffolk and nassaua counties. With a few incorporated township licenses also. There is a NYC LICENSE and that covers the five bouroughs. And if you have that it is similar to a state license in the fact that every township will easily reciprocate with it so u can acquire a license in almost newhere. I could get a license NE where in ny except the 5 boroughs, they require u to be sponsored by a licensed NYC master plumber as well 2 of the last 7 years of plumbing apprenticipe must have been completed while working in the 5 boroughs and under a master plumber.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

shlomy81 said:


> I'm from New York there is no state license it's vary by county or city


 











Shlomy is correct. 

I am from Rockland county. My mom is still up in Orange county. I'm moving her down to FL soon.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tommy plumber said:


> Shlomy is correct.
> 
> I am from Rockland county. My mom is still up in Orange county. I'm moving her down to FL soon.


Is New York State getting that bad?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

OpenSights said:


> Is New York State getting that bad?


 










Nah, she just wants to spend her senior years with her grandchildren.
Upstate is beautiful especially in Autumn.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

My Grandfather lived in a very small town in upstate NY before he passed. I was born in MA but grew up in CT. I really miss the mountains, but can't go back. Too expensive, the politics... unfortunately I really have very little reason to visit. Still have family there, but most have either died or moved away for the same reason I won't move back.

Pretty sad when you make a decision like that when it's the complete opposite of where you would love be.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

OpenSights said:


> My Grandfather lived in a very small town in upstate NY before he passed. I was born in MA but grew up in CT. I really miss the mountains, but can't go back. Too expensive, the politics... unfortunately I really have very little reason to visit. Still have family there, but most have either died or moved away for the same reason I won't move back.
> 
> Pretty sad when you make a decision like that when it's the complete opposite of where you would love be.


I could see the money thing being a no go, but politics?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Plumbus said:


> I could see the money thing being a no go, but politics?


In some towns it can be very "in your face". Not to mention laws and taxes.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

In some towns it can be very "in your face". 
Like religion in some parts of the south.
Not to mention laws and taxes.
Taxes fall under money. Laws?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I guess local ordinances would be a better term.


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

Shtrnsdwnhll was is..........


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

So are you. So am I. What’s your point?


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

Guess it is better to be a head than a sucker.


----------



## davidplumber (Feb 21, 2019)

rjbphd said:


> As you all know I'm deaf and you don't need to CAPITALIZE the replies. .
> I'm on the other deaf forum... anyway, this person claimed to be licensed by state of New York. . as I recall from here, there is no state of New York plumbing license, only by county or counties you work in.. please correct me... and if he is licensed, then I would invite him here.. thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


 You invite him on barbecue and beers?:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

hey i missed this thread ..lol.. no state license, many places upstate have NO plumbing license or real plumbing inspectors..most larger towns and cities have licenses...an interesting place to work.....and new york city is an animal all to its own...


----------



## czplumbing (Nov 24, 2014)

Oorgnid said:


> If I recall, Shtrunsdownhill is from NY and I believe he said about it being county or jurisdiction based . Not 100% sure.


Im in Suffolk county and I can only work in Suffolk . Nassau or the city has a different LIC#


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

czplumbing said:


> Im in Suffolk county and I can only work in Suffolk . Nassau or the city has a different LIC#


nope..there is no nassau license..you need about 40 different licenses to be able to work all of nassau county..i have my suffolk license too, but it doesnt cover a few municipalities in suffolk..i think huntington, babylon and islip you need their licenses too


----------



## msimms (Mar 12, 2019)

Maybe you guys will know. One of my friends told me to get the Islip license first since they only require 5 years. then go for the Suffolk county masters. Any truth to this.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

msimms said:


> Maybe you guys will know. One of my friends told me to get the Islip license first since they only require 5 years. then go for the Suffolk county masters. Any truth to this.


you have to make sure they will reciprocate to islip license, they may not, but call suffolk and see if they will honor it, im thinking not as suffolk wouldnt reciprocate to my town od hempstead or seaford oyster bay, i have certificate of competency from them both, so i just took the suffolk license and islip , huntington all reciprocate to that...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> you have to make sure they will reciprocate to islip license, they may not, but call suffolk and see if they will honor it, im thinking not as suffolk wouldnt reciprocate to my town od hempstead or seaford oyster bay, i have certificate of competency from them both, so i just took the suffolk license and islip , huntington all reciprocate to that...




















So how many licenses do yous guys need? {Yous is how the old school New Yorkers talk...LOL. My relatives would ask,"Where are yous going?"}


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tommy plumber said:


> So how many licenses do yous guys need? {Yous is how the old school New Yorkers talk...LOL. My relatives would ask,"Where are yous going?"}



it all depends what towns ,cities and villages you want to work in..i keep the main towns by me and a bunch of villages and 1 city, thats just in my county, then in suffolk they actually have a county license and then i think at least half a dozen town and village licenses.. you can spend a pretty penny each year on license renewals..everyone wants a piece of the action..to be fully licensed in just Nassau and Suffolk counties theres probably close to 50 yes thats right 50 different plumbing licenses with about 50 different building depts..a cluster to say the least..


----------



## msimms (Mar 12, 2019)

Looks like islip changed it to 7 year also in line with the county. The islip license will reciprocate with some Nassau towns not sure what ones tho.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

msimms said:


> Looks like islip changed it to 7 year also in line with the county. The islip license will reciprocate with some Nassau towns not sure what ones tho.


well there are only 3...town of north hempstead, town of oyster bay and town of hempstead...........dats it..............


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm glad I never moved back to Long Island! Born & raised there but never had the desire to move back after I got out of the Navy.


----------

